# What is the top 10 wonderful place for you?



## emrearas (Feb 24, 2010)

hmmm the including the places i visit and like to visit ;

Istanbul Turkey
Paris-France
Rome-Italia
hanoi bay-Vietnam
Bali-Indonesia
Angor Wat-Cambodia
rio-Brazil
Marakesh- Morroco
Lhasa-Tibet/China
Antartica


----------



## emrearas (Feb 24, 2010)

ah also if we can count on this one too... best place to live for me 

Rivendell


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't know what you mean by wonderful, but these are my favourite places I've visited from my present trip around (SE) Asia:
- Dieng, Dieng Plateau, Indonesia (runner up: Padangbai, Gili Air)
- Don Det, 4000 islands, Laos (runner up: Tadlo, Vang Vieng)
- Ninh Binh, Vietnam (runner up: Hanoi, Hue)
- Yangshuo, China (runner up: Emei Shan)
- Bangkok, Thailand (runner up: Kanchanaburi, Ko Phangan)
- George town, Malaysia (runner up: KL, Cameron highlands, Perhentian Kecil)
- Sagada, Philippines (runner up: Torrijos)


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

dear aan : one question : if you compare perenthian islands, malaysia to gili islands, indonesia which islands have the better beaches ?


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

hawaii
las islas canarias
miami-bahamas-bermuda
las vegas
madrid
visayas group of islands
LA-San Francisco
rome
borneo
amazon


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Pfeuffer said:


> dear aan : one question : if you compare perenthian islands, malaysia to gili islands, indonesia which islands have the better beaches ?


Perhentian Kecil beats Gili Air (which I visited), that's for sure - western beach of PK (Coral bay) is good for swimming and snorkelling with nice coral and a lot of fishes (but the best coral, the most colorful and lively with the biggest number of different fishes was in Padangbai, Bali) and eastern Long beach with sandy bottom has beautiful water and is OK for swimming althought little too wavy

while in Gili Air west coast has sandy beaches/bottom with annoying dead coral pieces and very shallow water not good for swimming and eastern coast with coral reef has quite dead coral and not so many fishes, average sand and it's quite touristy, but it's nice cheap laidback place, I stayed and quiet east coast and was walking around island, enjoying eating in local warung in village in centre of island, most of the foreigners were eating in touristy east coast

I would say Padangbai, Bali won over Gili Air, because in Padangbai western beach is nice wide and long with sandy quite steep bottom and OK water good for swimming while eastern Blue lagoon beach has small calm coral bay with liveliest coral I've ever seen and the most diversity of fishes I ever seen and it's good for swimming, but sand is quite small and little bit crowded

so in general Perhentian Kecil is on par with Padangbai, Bali, difference is in example also that in Perhentian Kecil there are practically NO locals living and they are isolated 45min of walk from touristy area with accommodations in southern fishing village, so you are in no contact with them and can feel like in golden cage, while Padangbai is small village where you are living with locals and you can eat in same local restaurants (I ate in that one next to police station, while all westerners were eating close to accommodations area in touristy places which I find disgusting, I always try to eat where locals eat) as them and avoid western restaurants

while I like Perhentian Kecil because of superb water, almost perfect coral west and great swimming Long beach (but little bit wavy) I was lacking locals, local restaurants and it was little bit more expensive, but the main problem was "golden cage" felling without locals. In Padangbai water for swimming is not so clean as in PK but with smaller waves, but coral and fishes are better than in PK (except reef sharks which is not problem to spot at PK even without going to water) and you have there locals and local restaurants, so is impossible to say which one is better, but Perhentian Kecil is much easier accessible and Malaysia is much more developed country and I find in general malay little bit friendlier than Indonesians, even when the friendliest people from these three places where problably in Gili Air

it's difficult to answer which one is the best, it would be same as asking me what women I find as the prettiest (or like the most) if Chinese, Japanese or Filipino


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you sir for your answer. I asked cause last year I have been to Perenthian Kecil and next year I want to go to Bali and the Gili islands.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

01. Toronto
02. Montreal
03. Costa Rica
04. London
05. Finland

06. New York
07. Cairo
08. British Columbia
09. Paris
10. India


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

the places ive been that amazed me the most:
- Paris - the boulevards and the cafes and all those incredible buildings, wonderful palaces, all is great
- Rio de Janeiro - the city is incredible, and the views from sugar loaf top give you a good idea of it
- top of the Empire State Building at sunset of a sunny winter day.. beggining of the night..
- the island of Hvar and those around it in Croatia
- some islands i cannot remember the name in Dominican Republic
- Venice, Italy - very special, there is nothing like that anywhere in the world

Im from Portugal and I might be biased and feel things differently... but some places do not cease to amaze me:
- Sintra
- Azores Islands - specially Sao Miguel and also Pico + Faial with the vulcanos and the lagoons, great sea and sailing, its just wonderful
- Sunset in the capes of Sagres or Espichel or Roca

thats 9, not more for now


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

MY TOP 10:

MADRID: AMAZING, EXITING AND FRIENDLY SPANISH CAPITAL:carrot:

LA HABANA: OLD, DECADENT, SEXY AND CHARMING CUBAN CAPITAL:crazy2::carrot::carrot:

MERIDA - VENEZUELA: MOUNTAINS, CARIBBEAN SNOWS AND NICE PEOPLE IN THIS SMALL VENEZUELAN CORNER:nocrook:

MACHU PICCHU: ONE OF THE MOST MAGICAL PLACES OF THE PLANET IN THE PERUVIAN ANDES

MALLORCA: PURE MEDITERRANEAN STYLE IN THIS BEAUTIFUL SPANISH ISLAND:hammer:

CAPADOCIA: SURREAL LANDSCAPES, VERY NICE PEOPLE IN THIS MUST-SEE TURKISH PLACE.

CINQUE TERRE: BEAUTIFUL BEACHES, CHARMING TOWNS WITH ITALIAN TOUCH^^

BERLIN: HISTORY, TRENDY BARS, DESIGN AND GREAT ATMOSFERE IN THE VIBRANT GERMAN CAPITAL.:nuts:

PRAGUE: SIMPLY THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CITY IN EUROPE, WITH SEXY CZHEK GIRLS:cheers:

MARRAKESH: A FEAST FOR 5 SENSES. A TRIP THAT WELL WORTH A VISIT IF U ONLY VISITED DJEMA EL FNA
:banana:


----------



## Zicaro (Nov 21, 2008)

Top 10 ( Random Order)
1-Moscú,Russia
2- New York,USA
3-Rio de Janeiro,Brazil
4-Cartagena de Indias,Colombia
5-Toronto,Canada
6-Boston, USA
7-Tokyo,Japan
8-Patagonia
9-Johannesburgo,South Africa
10- Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## s_w_stars (Jan 21, 2011)

Top Ten Favourite Places Visited (So Far) in Alphabetical Order by countries (specific places):

1. Austria-Vienna
2. Canada-Vancouver, Whistler
3. Czech Rep-Prague
4. Germany-Berlin, Baden-Baden
5. Japan-Kyoto
6. Norway-Bergen
7. Peru-Cuzco, Machu Pichu
8. Philippines-Batad (Rice Terraces), Batanes, Panglao Is
9. Spain-Malaga, Granada
10. US-Otter Crest (OR)

Top 10 to Visit by Country:

1. Bolivia (Salar de Uyuni)
2. Brazil (Rio, Amazon)
3. Canada (Newfoundland & Labrador)
4. Cuba (Havana)
5. France (St. Pierre et Miquelon)
6. Morocco (the country)
7. Norway (Lofoten Islands)
8. Philippines (Palawan)
9.Turkey (the country)
10. US (Arizona, New Mexico)


----------



## henryreyenz (May 9, 2011)

In this whole world i can not say any 10 places as top but some places really very nice for visiting and here these are : 
#Grand Canyon:Grand Canyon is carved through the river Colorado and which in United states and in Arizona state.
#Florida:Also in United states.
#The South Island: Of New Zealand
#Cape Town: In Africa
#Golden Temple: In India and very peaceful place.
These are most 5 beautiful places according to me.


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

Cape Town is number 1 for me as my home town and it is awesome.

Outside of South Africa, my favourite places I have been...

San Sebastian in North Spain

St tropez

Kuala Lumpur and Penang island.

Maurtius is too beautiful for words.

Swakopmund and the Namib Desert will leave you breathless.

St Ives in Cornwall.

Torla in the Pyrenees.

Barcelona.

Just on another note, the small inland towns in the Western Cape are absolute jewels and worth a visit on their own - places like Prince Albert, Paternoster, Greyton, Montagu.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Cape Town- my home town 
Costa del Sol, Spain
Paris, France
London, UK
Tirole, Austria
All of Germany!

still on my wish list:
Tahiti
Canadian Rockies
San Francisco
Miami


----------

